
Ask HN: Resources for someone now making much more money as a software engineer? - mayberichsoon
I just graduated with a CS degree from a good school and am considering several job offers. I guess I had low expectations and all of my offers are for more than I expected. Some of the offers (the usual culprits: large cities, large companies) have a total yearly package greater than I ever expected to make in my career. No one in my circle of family or friends makes this kind of money either so I have no mental framework for comparing these offers, much less envisioning my life after accepting one of them.<p>Does anyone know of good resources (books, blogs, videos) or advice for someone suddenly thrust into a much higher income bracket, ideally in regards to the tech industry? I&#x27;m looking for ways to stay grounded, financial advice, etc., keeping in mind that I plan to start my own company some day.
======
HeyLaughingBoy
When I was in engineering school, we actually had seminars about this kind of
thing, but that was a long time ago.

But honestly, I'd look at getting a consult with a financial planner.
Something as basic as a one-hour talk with an Edward Jones rep would probably
help you more than a ton of books & blogs.

